# Long Term Site Tarifa



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Looking to do a good deal for Sept - Nov in Tarifa, Keen Kite Boarder so near the beach is nessasary. Anyone got a reccomendation.

Many Thanks


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
I thought I knew France quite well.
Where is Tarifa?
p-c


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I thought it was near Cadiz. did the op say France then.

cabby


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

cabby said:


> I thought it was near Cadiz. did the op say France then.
> 
> cabby


cabby - you'll get a better response if you move this to Spain & Portugal touring section, rather than in the France touring section where it is at the moment.......

site helper note - moved to Spain touring :roll:


----------



## nomad (May 11, 2005)

Hi, most people just park on the strip by the beach 
Colin
try 36.04632n 5.63891w


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Aah. Spain, that is why I did not know it.
They are the ones who refuse my business because I use an A frame, he says bitterly. I'm not trying to start that debate honestly.
Back to the posters question now I think
p-c


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

thank you TheNomad, however I am not the OP.

cabby


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

There are a couple of sites near Tarifa with direct access to the beach and all popular with wind/kite surfers. One just outside Tarifa is camping Rio Jara. Don't know the prices but their web site is "here"


----------



## TerryL (Feb 19, 2009)

Stayed at Rio Jara in February - small pitches but it was quiet when we were there. 100m to a huge flat beach which was being used by kite surfers at the time (they were pitched almost next to us). Small shop on site, nearest supermarket couple of kms. Would go back there.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

We stayed a few nights at Camping Torre De La Pena.
It is certainly right on the beach and a good beach at that.
We were there in February and the place was full of German hippies most of whom looked as if they hadn't had a shirt on for years and were the colour of old mahogany. I reckon the average age was above 70 but their enthusiasm for all sports wind and wave related was insatiable!
The website is not a good guide to the site as it makes it sound like a campsite attached to a restaurant. It isn't like that.
Try contacting them direct.
The only problem with all the camping along this stretch is that they are probably 4 miles from the shops. I am pretty sure there is a bus, though.

Patrick


----------



## Garcia (Mar 5, 2010)

Rio Jara is a nice site. Was there a few years ago tho ...but it was nowhere near full in Jan that year.
Bar on site, tho it was hardly used when we were there. Resto over the road.
Walkable into Tarifa from the road side, tho about 30 mins. cannot do from beach side as the's a stream estuary about half way, and it was deep.
Think if I remember correct it would be a fair old carry for your gear through the back gate of the site to the edge of the water.
There are loads pull offs on that stretch tho and many free campers. Mostly wind surfers etc.
Garcia


----------

